# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  عضو جديد

## السلطان بشار

انا عضو جديد بينكم   ....كنت مارا بمرفأكم ...واعجبني جدا  ....
تمنيت ان اكون بينكم 
فهل تقبلون بي  ام امضي

----------


## mylife079

اهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى 


الكل هون اخوان والكل اكيد برحب فيك

----------


## السلطان بشار

> اهلا وسهلا فيك بالمنتدى 
> 
> 
> الكل هون اخوان والكل اكيد برحب فيك


مشكور خي بارك الله فيك

----------


## مدحت

اهلا وسهلا بك

نورت المنتدى

----------


## السلطان بشار

> اهلا وسهلا بك
> 
> نورت المنتدى


مشكور اخي  كثير وان شاء الله بنستفيد منكم وبتستفيدو مني

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## احلام

اهلا وسهلا فيك

----------


## دموع الورد

اهلاوسهلا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

نور المندى يا ميت هلالا اهم شي بدك تتحمل طسي :Bl (14):

----------


## السلطان بشار

> اهلا وسهلا




شرف كبير لي ان تقومي   بالترحيب بي  





> اهلا وسهلا فيك




اشكر مرورك 






> اهلاوسهلا




اشكر مروركم الذي اسعدني

----------


## السلطان بشار

> اهلاوسهلا


اهلا بك دائما وابدا اسعدتموني باستقبالكم الكريم

----------


## السلطان بشار

> نور المندى يا ميت هلالا اهم شي بدك تتحمل طسي


اي بس العتب على اللي بيزعل بالاخر   :SnipeR (19):

----------


## حلم حياتي

*اهلا وسهلا 
اسعدنا وجودك*

----------


## The Gentle Man

اهلا وسهلا فيك
بين اهلك واحبابك
وان شاء الله تكون مبسوط عنا

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اي بس العتب على اللي بيزعل بالاخر


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  انا مسالمة

----------


## عُبادة

اكيد منتشرف فيك بيناتنا 
وان شاء الله بتصير من اصحاب المرفأ

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا وسهلا...

نور المكان

----------


## saousana

اهلا وسهلا فيك بينا 
نور المنتدى

----------


## السلطان بشار

> *اهلا وسهلا 
> اسعدنا وجودك*


وانا بالاكثر اسعدني  مروركم الطيب

----------


## السلطان بشار

> اهلا وسهلا فيك
> بين اهلك واحبابك
> وان شاء الله تكون مبسوط عنا


رح كون مبسوط بانبساطكم   وحزين بحزنكم  اتمنى ذلك منكم

----------


## السلطان بشار

> انا مسالمة


من اولها استسلمتي  وين روح القتال  :Big Grin:

----------


## السلطان بشار

> اكيد منتشرف فيك بيناتنا 
> وان شاء الله بتصير من اصحاب المرفأ




حصلي الشرف بوجودي بيناتكم 




> اهلا وسهلا...
> 
> نور المكان





منور باصحابو  فيكم  وانا اجيت اخد شويه نور من نوركم  




> اهلا وسهلا فيك بينا 
> نور المنتدى




ما فيني قلكم الا الله يديم المحبه بيناتنا واكون عند حسن ظنكم

----------


## Paradise

منور يالسلطان
بنتمنى ان لا تمضي ابدا لأن مرفأنا يتسع لكل المحبين

----------


## السلطان بشار

> منور يالسلطان
> بنتمنى ان لا تمضي ابدا لأن مرفأنا يتسع لكل المحبين


وانا ان شاء الله من المحبين الراغبين  بالوجود بينكم

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## السلطان بشار

> اهلا وسهلا




فيك اكثر والله

----------

